# CDOT to order more M-8's announcement



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 3, 2010)

follow up order of 80 M-8's to be announced this week with 24 for SLE coverage.

http://nhregister.com/articles/2010/08/03/blotter/doc4c5855e065096867915352.txt


----------



## Eric S (Aug 3, 2010)

Dutchrailnut said:


> follow up order of 80 M-8's to be announced this week with 24 for SLE coverage.
> 
> http://nhregister.co...96867915352.txt


Is the thought that these cars for SLE will replace/displace the diesel locomotive-hauled cars currently used? Supplement them (offering additional service)?


----------



## jis (Aug 3, 2010)

Dutchrailnut said:


> follow up order of 80 M-8's to be announced this week with 24 for SLE coverage.
> 
> http://nhregister.com/articles/2010/08/03/blotter/doc4c5855e065096867915352.txt


Looks like they have a bit of work to do on Shore Line East to get those high level platforms in place everywhere before they can use these cars there. But it will certainly be good to get EMUs out there. I wish the know nothings at NJTransit would take notice.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 6, 2010)

The M-8s are definitely sleek. From what I could see in the article it looks like you will still continue to see partial diesel service on the SLE, as the article indicates the M-8s will make up half of the SLE fleet. I would imagine the former VRE cars and P-40s are what will stick around with the older GEEPs and rolling stock retired. I just wish CT would give the P-40s a fresh coat of paint...


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 6, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> The M-8s are definitely sleek. From what I could see in the article it looks like you will still continue to see partial diesel service on the SLE, as the article indicates the M-8s will make up half of the SLE fleet. I would imagine the former VRE cars and P-40s are what will stick around with the older GEEPs and rolling stock retired. I just wish CT would give the P-40s a fresh coat of paint...



Hmm currently SLE only uses 16 cars a day on 4 x 4 car trainsets, the other 17 Mafersa cars were stored right after they got rebuilt at Kawasaki.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 7, 2010)

Alright, I stand corrected. I definitely don't spend as much time on The Mets as you do Dutch. Still makes you wonder what they'll do with the fleet though...


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 18, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> Alright, I stand corrected. I definitely don't spend as much time on The Mets as you do Dutch. Still makes you wonder what they'll do with the fleet though...



Funding rejected for additional M-8 cars:

http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/news/article/Funds-approved-for-New-Haven-Springfield-line-619757.php


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Aug 21, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> Still makes you wonder what they'll do with the fleet though...


If it is eventually displaced by M-8s, the current Shore Line East diesel equipment has the potential to be used for New Haven - Hartford - Springfield commuter rail service, and / or on the Danbury and Waterbury branches of Metro-North's New Haven Line where there's no catenary.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 21, 2010)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > Still makes you wonder what they'll do with the fleet though...
> ...


Not on Danbury branch, but the SLE equipment with MNCR crew does do a raound trip on Waterbury during the day.

THe CDOT and MNCR shoreliners are currently going thru a rebuild program extending their life by about 20 years or so.

The Mafersa cars are restricted to 20 mph in third rail territory and prohibited from GCT.


----------

